# A list of plants suitable for low tech tanks



## Reckon

This thread will likely be in construction for a little while. Please comment to add to the information presented here.

I'm no botanist so this thread will simply consist of a list of plants that will grow well in an aquarium without CO2 injection as well as some tips that I've learned along the way for keeping these plants.

Definition:

The 'tech' status of the planted tank is based on how 3 major inputs are applied to growing plants in aquarium. 
These inputs are: 
LIGHT, 
CO2, 
FERTILIZERS (Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Trace minerals including Iron). 
Excluded are your water buffers that determine PH, GH, and KH; these factors should be the BASELINE for which you will need to establish to keep healthy plants to begin with.

The 3 major inputs directly affect the METABOLISM of your plants. Light drives plants to uptake CO2 which in turn will lead to uptake in micro and macro nutrients. All 3 inputs are necessary for the best growth; however, not all plants require all 3 inputs in ABUNDANCE to grow well. The plants listed here only require the minimum quantity of inputs to grow.

There are various expectations when people refer to low tech tanks or high tech tanks. Some people may expect that a high tech tank uses dual stage CO2 regulators, whilst low tech tanks uses DIY CO2 supplementation.

I'll make the presumption that at least within this forum, the following is recognized.

Low Tech Tank - no or minimum input in light, fertilization, or CO2 utilization.

High Tech Tank - applying fixtures with greater light output (ie. more bulbs per tank, more wattage, higher PAR), daily or weekly dosing (using nutrient rich substrates may be included here as well), and injecting CO2 (usually through a regulator, it can be argued that DIY is considered "mid tech")

Here are the *common low tech plants* that can be found for sale in LFS or by hobbyists locally:

MOST *Anubias spp. *
including: Anubias Barteri, Anubias Nana

MOST *Microsorum spp.*
including: Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus), Windelov Fern (Microsorum Pteropus 'Windelov'), Narrow Leaf Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'), Philippine Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus 'Philippine'), Red Java fern (Microsorum Pteropus "red")

MOST *Hygrophila spp.*
including: Green Hygro (Hygrophila Polysperma), Sunset Hygro (Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig), Ceylon Hygro (Hygrophila Polysperma 'Ceylon')

SOME *Rotala spp.*
including: Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Rotundifolia sp. 'Green', Rotala Indica

MOST *Bacopa spp.*
including: Moneywort, Water Hyssop (Bocapa Monnieri), Bacopa Caroliniana,

MOST *Cryptocorne spp.*
including: Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Cryptocoryne Balansae, Cryptocoryne pygmaea, Cryptocoryne retrospiralis, Cryptocoryne spiralis, Cryptcoryne becketii, Cryptocoryne Petchii

MOST *Ceratophyllum spp.*
including: Rigid Hornwort (Ceratophyllum Demersum), Soft Hornwort (Ceratophyllum Semersum)

MOST *Egeria/Elodea spp.*
including: Egeria Najas, Egeria Densa

MOST *Bolbitis spp.*
including: African Water Fern (Bolbitis Heudelotii)

MOST *Echinodorus spp.*
including: Tropica Sword (Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica')

MOST *Vallisneria spp.*
including: Jungle Val (Vallisneria Americana Gigantea)

SOME *Alternanthera spp.*
including: Pink Scarlet Temple (Alternanthera reineckii Rosefolia), Purple Scarlet Temple (Alternanthera reineckii Lilacina)
caution: not all Alternanthera species are true aquatic plants

Guppy Grass (Najas guadalupensis),

Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)

Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)

Parrots Feather (Myriophyllum Aquaticum)

Lobelia Cardinalis

References and additional reading: 
Trying to understand the light/co2/ferts balance. Liebig's law of the minimum etc. - Aquarium Plants
Excellent List of Low Light Plants
Plants for Low-Tech Tanks
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php

I'd like to give special credit to Crimper for identifying some plants that seem to go against the general community's expectations and do fairly well in a low-tech setup. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-20g-low-tech-planted-tank-lab-36782/


----------



## jbyoung00008

Your willingness to help others Lawson always impresses me. Ill never forget our filter experience for my moms tank  Good on you for starting this thread so others can buy the right plants for their setups. The newbie fish keeper is the most important in my eyes. An old saying that some may know is. "We can only keep what we have, by giving it away." 

Cheers


----------



## Reckon

Thanks, it's nice to see someone recognize this thread.


----------



## kacairns

It was recognized, I just couldn't post!

=)

Anyways, addition to the links above I found this one interesting awhile back

Excellent List Of Plants For Low Light Tanks - General Aquarium Plants Discussions - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## UnderseaGal

Thanks for taking the time to put together this resource, Reckon!
Very helpful for the newbies.


----------

